# Chronic IBS-C and Wellbutrin?



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

I haven't posted here in a while, but I'm hoping someone can help. I've had IBS-C for about 14 years. I haven't had any luck with Amitiza so I've been dealing with it by taking Citrucel, stool softeners, lots of water, fiber and exercise. I could deal with it OK like that and could "go" about 50-75% of the time. I started taking Wellbutrin 3 months ago for binge eating & mild depression. Gradually over those past 3 months my constipation has gotten worse, to the point now where NONE of the things I've been taking for it in the past are working. I have to take a laxative once a week to get by (and by the end of the week I am so uncomfortable I can hardly bear it). Wondering if the Wellbutrin is causing this difference in my C. I'm taking the lowest dose possible but my system is rather sensitive so it wouldn't surprise me. I just really don't want to stop taking it because it is helping me in so many other ways - and I've taken Prozac, Paxil and other antidepressants in the past but they make me sleepy, foggy-headed and gain weight like crazy which depresses me more. Any suggestions? The dr. told me wellbutrin may or may not be causing the constipation...well duh. Anyone have a similar experience?


----------



## nowandthen (Jun 17, 2010)

If you read up on Wellbutrin, you'll find that IS one of the side effects, unfortunately.


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

nowandthen said:


> If you read up on Wellbutrin, you'll find that IS one of the side effects, unfortunately.


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

And of course I had to be one of the unlucky ones to get it! Aw man...


----------

